# WTS: St. Croix Mojo Bass 7'1" MH



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Like new condition, used it 3x. 7'1" 3/8-3/4oz Power Spin rod.

$120 shipped Paypal


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Closed.


----------

